# Cannot update catalog to Classic CC



## tboydva (Oct 30, 2017)

Operating System: Win7-x54
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.0.1

OK - so I haven't seen posts here - but have elsewhere. I cannot upgrade my catalog to the new Classic CC. I tried opening it (and converting) and also creating a new catalog, then trying to "Import from catalog..." Nothing works. It goes about 15 hours, then gives me an error (see attached). In one attempt to open and convert (not import), it went for 2 days... The progress bar stopped scrolling and when I opened task manager, it was using no CPU cycles, so I eventually killed it and rebooted. Not sure where to go from here? Perhaps Adobe support to see if they can convert? Any "tricks" I've overlooked??? Thanks.


----------



## ddement (Oct 30, 2017)

I have a similar problem. I'm a LR user since v.3, and consider myself to be fairly well informed about it. I have downloaded and installed Classic, and opened a new catalog to check it out. It worked fine. When I decided to open and convert my (large) master catalog from LR CC 2015.9, LR began what it said was converting, but then hung with no progress for several hours. I decided to quit, with some reservations about catalog damage but I didn't know what else to do. 

Being concerned about the master catalog, I tried to open it with the LR CC 2015.9 version, but I got the same "converting" message even though that wouldn't be applicable to that version.

I restarted the computer to retry Classic, instead this time to open it I preselected the "new" Classic catalog that had worked, but the message in the black bar still says converting [catalog from older version]. 

Nothing I can do will open anything. Trying to open any catalog with either version of LR comes up with this black-bar message of trying to upgrade that older catalog (even though I pre-selected opening a different catalog). 

I had been running short of hard drive space, and thought maybe this was the cause of conversion failure (there were no space requirements stated). I emptied files to gain back tens of GB of HD space and tried again; same message, no change. So even if this was the cause it seems likely that the catalog is now corrupted -- maybe because of the necessary shutdown.

To get rid of its stuck catalog initialization, my thought is to uninstall and reinstall LR Classic (hoping that Creative Cloud will permit that). Is this likely to be the best move? Since I can't even start any LR program I can't test anything. 

I'll appreciate any earliest responses and thanks in advance.


----------



## tboydva (Oct 30, 2017)

Don - perhaps the collective will come to your rescue. I copied my CC catalog to 3 different locations, so it is not corrupted. Adobe has a list of things to try with a corrupted catalog (found via google - but didn't bookmark). But I would uninstall, reboot, then reinstall regular CC and perhaps the new classic CC. I'd start with the older version and try to reconstruct your catalog. Back it up in several locations, then perhaps install classic CC.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 30, 2017)

ddement said:


> I


For each of you, thie lack of freespace on the primary drive could be the issue.  You need at least 100GB free for working storage for all app including LR. Your catalog file is only opened to read.  So, the conversion process can’t damage it.  Copying the file to a different location successfully does not mean that there is not corruption inside the database.  If you have adequate free space on the primary drive and the drive containing the catalog file, then try converting one of the existing backup catalog files.  Keep going back until you find a backup catalog that will convert. 

I notice that both of you have Windows 7. Is it 64bit and is Service pack 1 installed?   How much RAM?  Why not upgrade to Windows 10?


----------



## tboydva (Oct 30, 2017)

In my case, I have 500 GB free on my C drive (program is located) and I have 900 GB free space on my SSD where the catalog is housed... I can use my catalog in LR CC without issue. I have tried optimizing it several times (all successful) but that provides no benefit when trying to upgrade it to LR CC Classic.... I tried my oldest backup, but that would not upgrade either...

I have the latest updates installed in Win7 and yes, it's x64. I use Win7 because I'm old and cranky and hate the Win10 interface. They removed /changed all the keyboard shortcuts, so I'm far less efficient. This from a company that spent hours advocating a "consistent user interface" in all their MSCE courses...

System has 32GB RAM so it should be OK in that regard.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 30, 2017)

Evidently there is something that is contrary to what Lightroom Classic wants to see in the database that is the catalog file.  It could be some plugin data that is some how inconsistent with the Lightroom API. or it could be some orphaned records in the database.  OR, it could be some unidentified bug in the Lightroom Classic conversion process.  
On the assumption that it is one of the first two,  I want you to open your master catalog in the version of LR that you have. (It would be a kindness to those of us that attempt to answer questions if you had included the previous Lightroom version in the LightroomForums profile or in the body of your message.)
Then with your master catalog open, I want you to export all as a catalog to create a new catalog of only this records that belong to images in the export.   Next, try to convert this new catalog with Lightroom Classic.


----------



## tboydva (Oct 30, 2017)

Sorry - previous version is 2015.13. Did export as catalog (no previews, no negatives). Then did import from catalog... It worked! All of my plug-in collections are gone (so I think you were absolutely right with that intuition). I now have the new catalog with all my photos. Great advice! I guess that's why your a Guru! Thanks!


----------



## juslaughter (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi, having the same problem. Tried what Clee01 suggested, exactly the same error message. Seems my original LR catalog cannot be upgraded. Tried the whole backup from ages ago, export as new catalog but still the same "this catalog cannot be converted" message.


----------



## tboydva (Nov 14, 2017)

Not sure it would help, but did you try optimizing your catalog first? I didn't systematically evaluate that (I did it - but didn't try without doing it)... Perhaps that may make some difference before you export to catalog????


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 15, 2017)

I’ve seen a couple of reports of catalogs that Adobe needed to tweak before they’d upgrade properly. I’m thinking rare bug. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

